# Outside temperature indication



## melbplow (Feb 10, 2016)

I bought a fisher HT plow for my 2010 Silverado LT this winter. when the plow is mounted and I am travelling between my rentals I noticed that the outside temperature indication will start to rise. If the temp outside is -15 C by the time I get to the my first rental the temp will indicate 45 or 50 C, which affects the climate control in the cab. Anybody else having this kind of problem?


tymusic


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, most of us have had this problem on GM trucks.

A common fix is to run the heat not on auto


----------



## melbplow (Feb 10, 2016)

Philbilly2;2114847 said:


> Yeah, most of us have had this problem on GM trucks.
> 
> A common fix is to run the heat not on auto.
> 
> Even on manual my truck will start blowing cold air so I have to turn temp up not a real big issue but was hoping someone had come up with a fix. Thanks for quick reply


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Try relocating the OAT (Outside Air Temp) sensor. Usually located right in front of the rad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yet another brilliant idea by some stupid engineer.........a computer telling you what temp air you want.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Why would the outside air temp affect the interior climate control in the vehicle?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF;2114876 said:


> Why would the outside air temp affect the interior climate control in the vehicle?


It does on my truck if I have the temp setting on auto. It uses a cabin sensor and the outside air temp and runs some type of calculation to achive desired cabin temp.

I have always just kicked it off auto on my trucks with the plow attached and ran it at 90 degrees full blast hot on the defrog and rolled the window down.

Never had the problem on a manual heat truck... but I also don't think any of my manual heat trucks have had an outside air temp sensor to come to think of it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2114876 said:


> Why would the outside air temp affect the interior climate control in the vehicle?


Because engineers are DA's.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2114884 said:


> Because engineers are DA's.


Well put...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2114876 said:


> Why would the outside air temp affect the interior climate control in the vehicle?





Mark Oomkes;2114884 said:


> Because engineers are DA's.


Present company excepted....of course. Thumbs Up

Why would they put traction control on a 4WD vehicle that goes off road and\or plows snow?

Why would they put a POS engine like the 6.0 in Fords?

Why did they use crappy steel for oil pans in the 7.3s, not use a gasket and design it so the engine has to be removed to replace the rusted out oil pan?

Would you like me to go on?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2;2114885 said:


> Well put...


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2114892 said:


> Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


We have that on the wall in my shop as this is very typical in my line of construction.

We have these engineers that design these buildings and spec these products that have been proven to cause callbacks and fail prematurely. You present them with the better, even sometimes more expensive product knowing that it will reduce the amount of labor involved with the project and provide the customer with a far superior product.

These fresh out of college, never worked a day in there life reject it and say it is not approved. :angry:

So you are forced to install junk, then when the customer asks why 2 years out the building is falling apart, all you can do is show them this picture....


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

As long as it looks good on paper... that's all that matters anymore apparently


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2;2114879 said:


> It does on my truck if I have the temp setting on auto. It uses a cabin sensor and the outside air temp and runs some type of calculation to achive desired cabin temp.
> 
> I have always just kicked it off auto on my trucks with the plow attached and ran it at 90 degrees full blast hot on the defrog and rolled the window down.
> 
> Never had the problem on a manual heat truck... but I also don't think any of my manual heat trucks have had an outside air temp sensor to come to think of it...


Ok..... I guess, still don't understand the correlation between ootside temp and maintaining cab temp. Must be a EE at Delphi brainchild.....
None of my pickups have auto temp and only one has a OTG.



Mark Oomkes;2114884 said:


> Because engineers are DA's.


IMO there's theoretical and practical Engineers Theoretical are over educated idiots that have zero practical or vocational experience (the nerd chick in the pic). Practical on the other hand do have "real life" practical and vocational experience and rely on it more than what's learned in a class or lab.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Here's my thought on the how/why...

Let's say I want the inside temp to be 72 degrees. The air temp coming out of the vents would need to be much hotter if the outside temp was 20 degrees than 65 degrees. So the blend door (or whatever is used) would need to be adjusted to have more airflow from the heater core than the outside. 

So in a sense, the logic is somewhat justified. But it seems like they did not put enough weight on the internal temp sensor in the logic. And of course, they put the outside temp sensor in a bad location.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

melbplow;2114845 said:


> I bought a fisher HT plow for my 2010 Silverado LT this winter. when the plow is mounted and I am travelling between my rentals I noticed that the outside temperature indication will start to rise. If the temp outside is -15 C by the time I get to the my first rental the temp will indicate 45 or 50 C, which affects the climate control in the cab. Anybody else having this kind of problem?
> 
> tymusic


Yes, a plow will mess up your OAT sensor, and it also affects your IAT (engine intake air temperature) sensor. The plow acts like a winter front cover.


----------

